# Need help with setting valve clearance on Kawasaki 25 hp



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

I need some help setting the valve clearance on my jd 757. It has a 25 hp kawi model Fh721d. Also I want to replace the head gaskets but I don't know the torque specs. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a link to a service manual for your engine. It's not from John Deere, but from Kawasaki. All the service specs will be the same for your engine.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kaw...AWASAKI_SERVICE_REPAIR_MANUAL 99924206002.pdf


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks 30 year! this really helps me out!


----------

